# Cyclone big enough



## jwsawmillwoodworking (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello All:
This is my first post so a big Hi to all. My question is I have a cyclone that is rated for 3HP and I am upgrading to a 5 HP dust collector is the cyclone going to still work with the extra HP going to it?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you.

Photos always help with questions like this but the short answer is probably. How large are the inlet/outlet openings? How large is your duct work? How far are your runs? Is this for general shop use - more chips or more dust?

David


----------



## jwsawmillwoodworking (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi David:
Thanks for the reply.

The inlet/outlet openings are 6 in and the runs are about 30 ft. The tools are molder/planer - table saw - band saw - miter saw - jointer - sanders - routers


----------

